# Move to a Desert Island



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would like to find a small, tropical desert island. It must have a coconut and pineapple tree. I will pack a small duffel and head there in a raft... which I will then push out to sea. Then I will commence to live the rest of my days in the sunshine with enough coconut milk and pineapple to keep me satisfied. Every morning I will wake and give the finger to the rest of the human race. I could live out the rest of my days in ease and alone.


----------



## indifly (Oct 24, 2012)

name the place


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, most of the world has been discovered and all the little tropical "Robinson Crusoe" Islands are owned by _somebody_, you could however, move to Colombia - I hear there are vast areas untouched...


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah, sounds nice. Wish I could go there...

But I bet even for SA me, I'd probably long for some sort of human company at some point.:blank


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't believe anyone finally answered this... I'll go with you Elka.


----------

